# 2004 Touareg NON STANDARD tire size HELP !



## Touareg2004V6NOESP (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello - am new 2 this forum; have posted on other VW forums though. I have 2004, V6, NON-ESP (vehicle has STANDARD suspension); gasoline Touareg with 17" wheels and CURRENTLY
have Dunlop P255/60-17 -- original equipment size tires. I want to put on LT265/70R17 Pirelli Scopion ATR for better tire wear.

Many VW owners/users/mechanics tell me these tires WILL FIT; will NOT affect any computer
sensors/systems in vehicle (TPMS; etc.); and ONLY difference will be slight change in odometer
and speedometer readings (due to ~2" dia tire difference) --- which is not an issue for me.

Many OTHER people -- VW Dealers; tire stores; some mechanics tell me that I CANNOT put 
these tires on because they won't clear wheel wells; front steering will "lock up"; possible rubbing; I will go blind; etc.

Since I am NOT a mechanic; AM an idiot; and need some STRAIGHT CORRECT answers, I am beseeching those of you knowledgable to hopefully give me advice. Thx in advance. Send me E-mail if you like.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Unless you have some need to go that wide and need something that tall, I can tell you for a fact that a 245/70/17 fits with no rubbing issues what so ever and still gives you a taller tire if it is clearance you are looking for. It will put you an inch over the stock tire size and actually puts your speedo dead on. It will however run your odometer slower by 5%. What that means is when you figure out mpg you will have to add that 5% back to your trip reading so you get your true mileage. Beyond that there are no other issues. Another size you can put on with the same exact effect as the size I gave you if you want a wider tire is 265/65/17. You can do a 31" tire and I think some guys are doing 32", but if you don't need the clearance for offroad useage and are just looking for a better wearing tire use one of the two sizes I gave you above. Use this site to compare tire sizes and how off your speedo and odometer will be: http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

You CAN put 265/70/17's on your Touareg. On my 04, I ran a set of Bridgestone Revo's until I traded it. On my 07, I went directly from the dealer to Discount Tire and mounted new BFG Radial All Terrains on it. The DT guy did not want to sell me the BFG's as that size did not show up in his computer as fitting the Touareg. I convinced him to mount one and put it on the front as a test. Once he did that, there was no further discussion.....IT FIT. The fit is tight, and I am not sure that it wont rub in some maneuver where the tire is really stressed and out of shape, but you are good to go in daily driving and off-roading (even smoking them up Moab slickrock). I do think mine will rub slightly if I back out of my driveway too fast while turning into the street ...stressing the suspension through the gutter. 

Now, you VW dealer will want to blame your oversized tires for every maladay that you may encounter with your Touareg. I havent lost a disagreement yet over warranty work (in 55k miles, I have had very little need for any warranty work!)

Also, your gas mileage is going to suck even further than normal for this tank. I am getting +- 14 mpg in town and +- 17/18 on the highway. Although aging rapidly, my foot is probably still a little heavier than most. 

Perhaps the other disadvantage is that ice buildup will occur faster in winter driving...especially on the highway. This has never caused me a problem but is worth mentioning. 

Others may have different opinions and I respect that....but for me.....any 17" wheel Touareg that I own will have the 265/70/17 BFG's on it. Finally, Yeti ran 245's on his Salt Lake City Treg...perhaps he can chime in on his experience.

Rick

I guess Yeti and I were posting at the same time!!!!! Clairevoyance!


----------



## Touareg2004V6NOESP (Jun 8, 2010)

Rick - Thx for response. (we chatted coupla times on the other forum). Please accept that I am mostly concerned if my wife drives this thing w/oversized tires. (I can't get hurt anymore than I
already am !!!! ) Also, please realize I am an idiot about these matters, not being knowledgeable about tire sizes/clearances on this Treg. I HAVE bigger trucks and no issues where there is plenty of room in wheel wells for taller and/or wider tires. In the 2 weeks I have been looking, I get ALL KINDS OF "opinions" from all kinds of people. You know that often people will make comments w/OUT sufficient understanding/experience and end up incorrect. I try to do my homework; as an "old-timer', one learns that !! Now, I looked at BF Goodrich All-Terrain T/A KO LT265/70R17 112R on a website (is THIS the exact tire and size you mention in ur above posting ?) and here are "specs" for that tire: Specifications

Size LT265/70R17 
UTQG ? 0-- 
Ply ? C/6 
Speed Rating ? R 
Load Index ? 112 
Warranty Miles ? - 
Overall Diameter 31.8 
Rec. Rim Size 7.0-8.5 
Overall Width - 
RPM 654 
Max Inflation 50 


Do you agree that is what you have/had on ur newer Touareg ? If so, the tire I want, which is
a Pirelli Scorpion ATR LT has below specs:

Specifications
Size LT265/70R17 
UTQG ? 0-- 
Ply ? E/10 
Speed Rating ? S 
Load Index ? 121/118 
Warranty Miles ? - 
Overall Diameter 31.6 
Rec. Rim Size 7.0-8.5 
Overall Width 10.6 
RPM 658 
Max Inflation 80 


I would wholehearedly agree w/YOU, that these 2 different tires are extremely similar and if YOURS fit; then these Scorptons should also fit. But, as you say, they (oversized tires) are NOT listed in dealers' books, and they don't wanna install "non-standard tires". 

That being said, I HAVE found a website who will ship me the Pirellis; and have also found a dealer in next town from me who is willing to mount, balance, and install them for me.

Sorry to be a PITA (Pain In The A--), but I have received so much "pushback" on this that I really wanted to be sure. Thx for your time. Any last comments, Rick ?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I honestly now can't run anything any taller then the two tires mentioned in my post since my TDI has intercooler vents on the inside of the front wheel wells. I don't want to rub those at all while turning and risk screwing them up. If you are not going to offroad the Treg since it seems, unless I am misunderstanding this, to be your wifes car. Then why the need for taller tires? As Rick mentions it will take down your mileage with the taller tire. Is it more about a look you are after then a function thing?


----------



## Touareg2004V6NOESP (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeti -- thx for response. However, Rickann has said he has run 265/70R17 on BOTH his 2004 and his newer (2007?) Toureg w/NO PROBLEM. How is this apparent divergence of opinion explained ? (This is exactly my dilemma in attempting to get to the bottom of the "tire size issue" -- that is: apparent "conflicting opinions" on tire size )

Again; I am NOT a mechanic; nor have I ever switched tire sizes on this. But I WANT the larger, heavier duty LT 265/70R17 because: a.) I have those Scorpions on a Suburban (different wheel size) and they handle perfectly and get excellent wear; b.) I want LT (E load) if I can get it to fit because I want heaviest ply rating for vehicle that weighs >5000 lbs; c.) I want extra width for better overall traction; d.) my wife drives from time to time (she has her own cars) --- but I don't want any problems for her if/when she drives Touareg; e.) with heavier duty tire, I expect better tire LIFE and less cost over time.

I do NOT care about odometer; speedometer. TPMS will NOT be affected, as it works on "tire pressure" setting in computer --- NOT on RPM (which is obviously a fucntion of diameter). ABS and other computer setting ERRORS/MALFUNCTIONS are mostly a function of _DISSIMILARITIES_ between/among tires and operating range is generally +/- 5%, no matter WHAT tire size. That is, even if I run original tires on vehicle, ANY TIME that ONE or more tires has a "delta" of 5%, computers warn of issues, (I believe).

Hope this answers ur question. Thx. Comments ?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Your computer is not going to care what size tire you are running, so you will be fine with that size. I was just asking why you wanted that tall of a tire is all. I can't run a tire that tall due to my intercooler vents and it would probably rub. Plus I am not a fan of wide tires in snow. I would rather have a narrower tire for snow use. So I just compromised between the the two stock widths VW recommends. I was not trying to confuse you at all with sizes, just throwing other options out there that are a known to work with no problem. Just buy the tires you want in that size and get them installed. They will work and you should have no problems with them.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

Okay Touareg2004, I think we are all talking the same language. Yeti and I 4 wheel together almost every year around Ouray, Colo. That is probably the only time we are alike in our vehicle use. West Texas is radically different than Salt Lake City. I am pulling a boat a lot and grubbing around between mesquite trees chasing birds. He is a skier deluxe and is in the snow almost every winter weekend. Hence, our needs and tires are a little different. 

There is no one completely accurate answer. If the Scorpions meet your needs, go go for it. I dont think there will be a problem with your Treg. 

I haven't checked in three years, but at that time, the 265/70/17 was the only BFG that I could get. There may be other sizes now. One spec that you did not mention was construction. I am a firm believer in 5 ply treads and at least 3 ply sidewalls. The BFG is made in that configuration. All others that I looked at are 4 ply/2ply. I have torn up buckoos of Michilens and B-stones that are 4 ply/2 ply running around the country here. You probably don't experience the same terrain. The BFG also comes in a 10 ply version but is much more expensive.

As far as looks go, the BFG will look very aggressive on your Treg. 

Good luck

Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Yeah sorry for not mentioning that I know Rick as well and was not trying to conflict on his information to you at all. If you want a tire that tall and wide then you will have no problems running it since so many do already. Tire shops tend to not know anything beyond their computer screens. I am lucky in that the local shop I deal with knows what will really work beyond what is showing on the screen. So I have never had to argue with them on anything other then they would not remove the TPMS sensors from the wheels in my now gone 04. I had it disabled and wanted to remove it entirely from the vehical. 

You have nothing to worry about as far as the computer complaining about the size tire you have on your Treg. You will have to figure out your mileage different since you are now going to end up slowing the odometer down and also watch your speed since your speedo could possibly read slower then what you are going. If you want your speedo dead on you could opt for a 265/65/17 which would put your odometer 5% slow. If not, then use the site I mentioned about to figure out how off your odometer will be so you can figure mileage accordingly. Speed will have to be figured then via GPS. Good luck in your decision and sorry if I created more confusion for you, was not my intent.


----------

